# Advice on legal, leaving & debt



## JamesDecisions (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I find myself in a situation that I wanted to share and to hear peoples thoughts on.

I was made redundant about 3 months ago. I was working in recruitment so with the Global downturn this knee jerk reaction was expected.

However having made up my mind I decided to slug it out and stay in Dubai/ UAE. About 4 weeks ago I was offered a job in Abu Dhabi working for a well established local Group. I would be part of a subsidary which was involved in technical sales. I had all the official paperwork in order and my VISA was supposed to be inprocess. However in the last week communication broke down and my, soon to be boss, stopped answering calls etc. Having gone to confront him and he told me all was fine. However today I recieved a text. This text told me that investment in this company was not going to be continue. You can imagine my shock! 

What I wanted to understand was can I do anything legally? For example I have paid out for a car hire etc can I get this paid back? Also I find myself in a position I have some debt here mostly incured in the last few months. As I had no income I wont be able to make any payments. How do I best handle this as i'm likely to have to leave the country. I want to be able to return but want to understand the implications etc. If anyone has any advice or been in the same situation that would be a great help.

Hope the above makes sense as you can imagine im stressed and unable to sleep!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Unfortuantely unless you have a signed contract giving start dates etc. then there's nothing you can do legally.

As for leaving, yes you can, but you'll have a fair few police cases awaiting your return, unless you pay them all off while you're out of the country.

Talk to the creditors, I assure you you're not the only person in this situation.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Try and talk to the place you took a loan from. Tell them you WILL pay it back, give your foreign information (like bank info, home address, phone number to reach you etc) to them and make it a FACT to pay it off when you go back.

do NOT leave a loan unpaid here.


----------

